# Can't Get Enough - video lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This video shows how i play that great Bad Co. classic. It is using standard tunning. There is a 'performance' of this tune posted as a video response.....thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI5BLN3LbDc


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Cool lesson, awesome tone you have happening there! Thanks!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

great job once again.
what the heck - I'm just going to subscribe to your stuff. It's all great :bow:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I've seen this before... great lesson... nice playing and tone on one of my personal favorite classics.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks guys for the kind feedback......hope everyone is doing well,
dale


----------

